#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  ACI (American Concrete Institute) Collection Standards

## raz

Who can share with me a standard collection of ACI (American Concrete Institute)....



Thanks!

RazSee More: ACI (American Concrete Institute) Collection Standards

----------


## raz

Any answer?

----------


## Oscarvs

Hi*

Someone could be share us the publication: ACI 311.1R-07 Manual of Concrete Inspection (SP-2).

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Oscarvs

Hi*

Someone could be share us the publication: ACI 311.1R-07 Manual of Concrete Inspection (SP-2).

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Marty Thompson

I have a scan of 311.1R-07* it is over 85mb and posted on the Telegram GroupEgpet channel in the ACI 301 to 376 zip file and individually loading right now there.

----------


## Oscarvs

Thanks Marty

----------


## raz

> I have a scan of 311.1R-07* it is over 85mb and posted on the Telegram GroupEgpet channel in the ACI 301 to 376 zip file and individually loading right now there.



How can I access to Telegram GroupEgpet channel?

----------


## raz

> I have a scan of 311.1R-07* it is over 85mb and posted on the Telegram GroupEgpet channel in the ACI 301 to 376 zip file and individually loading right now there.



How can I access to Telegram GroupEgpet channel?

----------


## Marty Thompson

The link has been posted on my profile visitor page for some time* posted below
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

You have to download the telegram app and join on your phone first

----------


## bkadariya

Hi*

Could anyone please share the link for the latest ACI concrete manuals?

It would be a great help indeed.

Thanks.
Binod

----------


## gcelayac

the telegram app link is dead
here is the 2015 aci mcp files
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

The link is not dead, some are blocked from not following rules.

----------


## gcelayac

i can't log inn the telegram chat,,,
y close all my active sessions,,,


when i try to log inn, i recieve the message "This invite link is broken or has expired"See More: ACI (American Concrete Institute) Collection Standards

----------


## Marty Thompson

What is your screen name on Telegram?  Did you set your Username?  If you did not have a Username, you would have been blocked. If you were found to be a part of any of the copycat groups, your were banned. We do not allow anyone who appears to be resellers.

----------


## gcelayac

ok, maybe, i was bloqued because i dont set my username

----------


## gcelayac

> What is your screen name on Telegram?  Did you set your Username?  If you did not have a Username, you would have been blocked. If you were found to be a part of any of the copycat groups, your were banned. We do not allow anyone who appears to be resellers.



I cant access, muy username is gcelayac, how can I be unlocked?

----------


## shabbarabbas

The link is dead. Can you please share again???

----------


## aqeelahmd

Please Share the telegram group link
Thanx in advance

----------

